
OneAPI: Write code once, run anywhere - cdcro
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/intels-oneapi-aims-to-unify-ai-code-efforts-across-disparate-hardware/
======
sideshowmel
Java?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_once,_run_anywhere](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Write_once,_run_anywhere)

------
PaulHoule
Is this the return of OpenCL?

